# Front brake rubbing?



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

I know rubbing is racing, but....

I have a CAAD 10 105 and I noticed that my front brake was rubbing on the right side of the wheel. When I lift the bike and spin the front wheel, it clearly slows down after about 3 or 4 revoloutions.

So, looking at the brake assembly, I noticed the entire assebmly was moving (pivoting). I could not see where I would make any adjustments or tighten something to keep the entire assembly from moving (unless it is supposed too).

Before I take it to the dealer, can anyone comment on this? Should that move (pivot) and allow the right side (if you are sitting on the bike)?

thanks,


----------



## noyade233 (Aug 17, 2012)

The entire assembly should be able to move but it should take some force to move/pivot it. Do you have a large gap on the left side between the pad and wheel? If so you can move the assembly to even both sides out.


----------



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

It moves pretty freely and yes the gap on the other side seems to be rather larger.


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

You probably just need to tighten the bolt that holds the brake to the fork (behind the fork). While tightening it with an allen wrench, hold the brake caliper steady in the position you want it to stay in. Even when the caliper is bolted down pretty tight, you'll probably still be able to move it a little bit to get the adjustment just right.


----------



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

And that is what I thought...

However, please correct me if I am wrong... when looking at the back side of the fork, all I see is a hole. I look into the hole and I see what looks like a allen or hex head. 

When I look at the rear assembly, it has a "nut head" (if you will). I'm assuming I have to take the proper tool and insert it into the rear of the fork to tighten/loosen.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, that's normal. You need an allen wrench to tighten the caliper.
Don't over do it as you may strip the thread on the bolt. Quite possibly it doesn't even need to be tightened. Just move the caliper by hand so it looks centered and the wheel moves freely. If it still doesn't, you may need to loosen the cable to open up the brake slightly.


----------



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. It was simply loose and with a 5mm allen wrench.. centered the assembly and tightened it up.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

One of the things that happen to my Tektro dual pivots is that the pivot bushing gets dried up and it gets stuck. Short of disassembling the brakes, I squeeze some wet lube onto the pivot areas and let it penetrate into the bushings. Squeeze the brakes a few times and it works itself loose again. This happens about once a year


----------

